# The Great Escape



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had my first break out. A little male managed to jump out of a 5g bucket and is no where to be seen. I need to find him before my dogs do. Please tell me they tend to stay near te other mice and not wander into other rooms. Other than searching the room, all I can think to do is put a hamster cage out with food, water, and bedding and hope he stays there long enough for me to find him and close the door. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

easiest solution is buy or make a humane trap.....


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah the humane trap works a treat, ive had success on a few occasions, the trick is to kind of gauge where u think mousey might be hiding and lay the trap in a suitable area, then its just a waiting game


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Our mice always stay within a few feet of the cages when they escape (cats pulling up cage lids :evil: ), and almost always end up either trying to get back into their tank, or heading into the guinea pig cage. I guess their food smells better? The hamster cage with food/water/bedding is a smart idea, but it may take some time. Is there any way to keep the dogs out of that area of the house? Grab bedding from his old cage, if you've still got it, so it smells like home. Also, try any "treat" foods that you know they really like. Peanut butter is always an easy sell here.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I try to keep the dogs out of this room because my lab mix gets WAY too excited over the little critters in the room. I stopped by the pet store and they suggested ACE Hardware. I bought two inexpensive live traps. I'll try the bedding and peanut butter. *Keeping my fingers crossed that he is still in the room.*

p.s. Laigaie, he is the one I planned to send you. Wish me luck! If I don't find him in time, they had more like him. However, I prefer finding him alive!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

One is set on the countertop, in case he didn't jump to the floor, and one is set on the floor in front of the mouse counter. The waiting is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Eeep! Now you've got me really worried! ray


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

good luck catching him


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Traps are empty so far. I've stayed out of the room the past few hours and it is driving me nuts. I sure hop ehe doesn't wait until after I go to bed to decide to come out.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Best of luck to you, I'm really hoping that your traps grab him! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorda good news. My dog just acted like he saw something under the door. That means the mouse should still be in this room. I've tightly stuffed a towel under the door to help contain him.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

YEA! He is now in a covered 10g tank. I spotten him coming out from behind my 65g sw tank and my hubby helped me chase him around the room, under the file cabinet, lift the cabinet, and get him to hop in a box. (short version)


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Woohoo! Glad you caught him!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay! :bash Now you stay in there, little man!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Laigaie, he is being a good little boy now. Based on how much he piled in front of his house, he is a big time nest builder. I only have one other female that has taken to nest building like he did last night.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I relieved as well. Having a loose moosie is always a chance for me to hone my catlike skills. I use a Toob blocked at one end and a two foot stick to gently 'drive' the escapee, as I lack the split second reflexes of the feline. I've become quite good, actually. And I've learned that an open container of any kind is not safe for even a few minutes.

I keep spare tanks of each size so I can transfer my darlings directly into a new tank that is all set up for them. I had read that this was less stressful for the mousies, and I think it's less stressful for the mousekeeper as well.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

moustress said:


> I keep spare tanks of each size so I can transfer my darlings directly into a new tank that is all set up for them. I had read that this was less stressful for the mousies, and I think it's less stressful for the mousekeeper as well.


This is the plan for the future. When he goes to his new home I can use his tank as a spare. I tried to get him to run into a 2" pvc pipe, but he jumped it. Jumpy little dude.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's humbling to be outsmarted by a critter with a brain the size of the split pea.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so glad that you found him! How long was he on the run for?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

less than 24 hrs. thankfully


----------

